# ALDI - Microwave steam ready meals



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Has anybody else tried these? a couple of quid each but for a microwave me really good quality and tasty. they are steamed so instead of piercing film lid just pop it in microwave.

just had chicken and vegetable pasta as was busy tonight, plenty of proper vegetable in it and the chicken didn't taste or look processed they have quite a lot in the range I think


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

post up some pics of the meal before and after cooking


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> post up some pics of the meal before and after cooking


bit too late for that, it doesn't look michelin star but for a microwave meal it doesn't look like a pile of sh1t


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Macros don't look too bad tbf


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Hmmm not bad


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ill go get some tomoz. I got some bread rolls from there today, brown bread ones, 319 cals a baguette. Tasted great to for 62p


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

dunno why two pics aint the right way up but just turn your heads lol.

tasted quite nice but i fvcking hate peas and its loaded with em


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

A bit too much salt for me


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Microwave meals wtf...lazy c.unts:laugh:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

mal said:


> Microwave meals wtf...lazy c.unts:laugh:


Ha ha mint


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mal said:


> Microwave meals wtf...lazy c.unts:laugh:


Straight in from work or gym whack it in microwave and get my cals down me  .


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> View attachment 156969
> View attachment 156970
> View attachment 156971
> 
> ...


this wasnt what i had macro's look a bit worse but still 1.49 can't complain they have a lot in that range though


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

mal said:


> Microwave meals wtf...lazy c.unts:laugh:


I wish i didn't have to but i find I spend loads of money to stand cooking chicken and rice which makes me suicidal or £1.49 for 30g protein 50g carbs and a bit of fat etc... sounds good to me


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Still a lot of salt in one meal


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Fortunatus said:


> I wish i didn't have to but i find I spend loads of money to stand cooking chicken and rice which makes me suicidal or £1.49 for 30g protein 50g carbs and a bit of fat etc... sounds good to me


Those numbers will be bs mate,cant really trust labels on cheap food,and it will be

Loaded with all sorts of sugar salt other additives to make it taste better,it's cheap

And simple to knock up stunning sauces to add to rice and meat,I cook all my own grub

And know exactly what's going in my gut.think of the operating costs of the company's

Who make them ,then profit..then say Tesco sell it on too you with at least a 40-50%

Return,ask yourself will that meal be quality if its costing penny's to make?

Could be donkey or dog meat for all you know


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Fortunatus said:


> this wasnt what i had macro's look a bit worse but still 1.49 can't complain they have a lot in that range though


Was it the same brand mate? This was all they had in the ready meal section in my Asda. The chicken one, sweet chilli chicken and noodles and some stuffed pasta thing lol. All differ in cals etc


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Still a lot of salt in one meal


There was a damn site more when I was finished aswell  . Can't beat salty food


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Was it the same brand mate? This was all they had in the ready meal section in my Asda. The chicken one, sweet chilli chicken and noodles and some stuffed pasta thing lol. All differ in cals etc


yeah same brand mate just not the same meal i chose, still for a quick dish meal its not bad


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I would rather eat a crisp sandwich mate.


----------



## jayp (Mar 14, 2011)

mal said:


> Those numbers will be bs mate,cant really trust labels on cheap food,and it will be
> 
> Loaded with all sorts of sugar salt other additives to make it taste better,it's cheap
> 
> ...


With respect there is absolutely no way they are making 40% on these products. 5% is more realistic. Still ridiculously cheaply produced crap though.


----------

